# Avengers: Endgame - Marvel bringt den Film mit Extras ins Kino zurück



## Icetii (19. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Marvel bringt den Film mit Extras ins Kino zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Marvel bringt den Film mit Extras ins Kino zurück*


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2019)

Schlicht und ergriffen kein Grund, mir den Streifen nochmals im Kino anzusehen...


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2019)

Also für Dinge, welche man normalerweise unter "Extras" im Retail findet (als Dankeschön für Käufer), wird hier  am Ende eines Filmes gezeigt?
Ok, wenns wer sehen will und dafür zahlen will...

Meine Bedenken sind eher jene: Welche Filme werden da in den Kinos weichen müssen?
Dass man mit so einer Aktion, den ersten Platz in den Ewigen-Charts erreicht... auch ganz tolle Marketing-Idee


----------



## DerGepard (19. Juni 2019)

Ui.... das wäre ja nciht schlecht, hatte leider keine Gelegenheit, den Film direkt im Kino zu sehen und bisher auch so nicht gesehen


----------



## qD3m0Np (19. Juni 2019)

Sachen, die es auch auf Disc geben wird. Wie eh und je.
Wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat, ok. Aber wegen solchen "Extras" nochmal ins Kino gehen, hmm. Ich pers. sehe davon ab.

Disney schafft es nicht Avatar vom Thron der erfolgreichsten Filme zu stoßen... "Hey, wir zeigen Endgame nochmal im Kino, mit Szenen im Abspann, die wir auch auf die BluRay packen werden und wir bewerben das ganze mit 'MIT NOCH NIE GEZEIGTEN SZENEN ERNEUT IM KINO!', die ganzen Fans fallen schon drauf rein und rennen nochmal ins Kino. So bekommen wir Avatar endlich verdrängt! ... Schekel Schekel"
So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor...


----------



## Kagari (19. Juni 2019)

Was sind das bitte für Argumente? "So bekommen wir Avatar endlich verdrängt! ... Schekel Schekel" Falls du dich mal informiert hättest, wüsstest du, dass Avatar genauso 2 Mal im Kino veröffentlicht wurde. Deine Aussage ergibt in der Hinsicht wenig Sinn. Wenn du dich aufregen willst, dann bitte mit informativen Aussagen.


----------



## StarLightTiger (19. Juni 2019)

Ich kann die Kritik daran nur in Maßen nachvollziehen. Natürlich will Disney den erfolgreichsten Film sein eigen nennen können. Zumal Avatar ihren Film ebenfalls später im Jahr nochmal neu in den Kinos hat starten lassen.
Ich als Fan freue mich darauf, die deleted Szenen früher sehen zu können und nicht warten zu müssen, bis die Blue Ray draußen ist. Außerdem kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er den Film nochmal sehen will. Niemand wird dazu gezwungen. Außerdem ist der Film schon drei Stunden lang. Wäre er länger gewesen, hätte das die halbwegs Fans wahrscheinlich verscheucht. So können sich Leute, die nicht warten können/ wollen eben schneller die Szenen angucken und es tut niemanden weh, der es nicht auch will.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2019)

Kagari schrieb:


> Was sind das bitte für Argumente? "So bekommen wir Avatar endlich verdrängt! ... Schekel Schekel" Falls du dich mal informiert hättest, wüsstest du, dass Avatar genauso 2 Mal im Kino veröffentlicht wurde. Deine Aussage ergibt in der Hinsicht wenig Sinn. Wenn du dich aufregen willst, dann bitte mit informativen Aussagen.


Der Schlüsselsatz ist dieser hier:


qD3m0Np schrieb:


> So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Juni 2019)

Nee, also wegen ein paar Extraszenen nach dem Ende geh ich jetzt nicht nochmal in den Film, das guck ich mir dann ggf. auf BluRay an


----------



## Chroom (21. Juni 2019)

StarLightTiger schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kritik daran nur in Maßen nachvollziehen. Natürlich will Disney den erfolgreichsten Film sein eigen nennen können. Zumal Avatar ihren Film ebenfalls später im Jahr nochmal neu in den Kinos hat starten lassen.
> Ich als Fan freue mich darauf, die deleted Szenen früher sehen zu können und nicht warten zu müssen, bis die Blue Ray draußen ist. Außerdem kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er den Film nochmal sehen will. Niemand wird dazu gezwungen. Außerdem ist der Film schon drei Stunden lang. Wäre er länger gewesen, hätte das die halbwegs Fans wahrscheinlich verscheucht. So können sich Leute, die nicht warten können/ wollen eben schneller die Szenen angucken und es tut niemanden weh, der es nicht auch will.



Aha ? "Die Avatar" haben Ihren Film also auch nochmal gezeigt ?


----------

